# In Memory of the love of my life, Ferguson.



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( what happened?

This is a really beautiful memory. I'm so sorry for your loss - it made me cry for you.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

oh no, I am so sorry.

KrisM


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

He had numerous complications that came out of nowhere and we spent 9 days with specialists trying to save him. In the beginning he was having grand mal seizures, then 2 days later severe swelling of the face, eventually developed diabetes, and then a weak heart that was giving out. Even with the MRI and all the other tests we did, we still have no idea what happened and why it took over his body so fast. I am thinking it was genetics. He was my love, my everything.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

englishcreamgirl said:


> He had numerous complications that came out of nowhere and we spent 9 days with specialists trying to save him. In the beginning he was having grand mal seizures, then 2 days later severe swelling of the face, eventually developed diabetes, and then a weak heart that was giving out. Even with the MRI and all the other tests we did, we still have no idea what happened and why it took over his body so fast. I am thinking it was genetics. He was my love, my everything.


HE was very blessed to have you love him while he walked the earth. I'm so extremely sorry for your loss - it shows how much you loved him. He is a beautiful little soul, sometimes we are only blessed with a short time with them. Thank you for loving him so much.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh gosh...I am in tears for your loss. I am so sorry. He was a beautiful boy and unfortunately, a lot of us on this forum know exactly what you are experiencing. Thank you for sharing a glimpse of his wonderful life with you guys.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He was indeed a special, special little boy to have been called to the Bridge so young. Bless you for giving him such love and devotion. Play Hard Sweet Boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ferguson, so very young to have to make that journey to the Bridge - I am sure that our goldens will be looking after him now, he will run freely with no pain or fear

Run free and sleep softly little Ferguson


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ferguson was so young, I know the pain of losing the love of you life, he is now without pain.
I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute for sweet Fergus. You can really see the love that all of you shared with him. I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy. Know that the love you shared will never go away and you will see each other again. And when that day comes he will be healthy and happy. 

Run Free Sweet Boy!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I sit here crying so hard asfter looking at the show. What a truly beautiful boy he was. One thing came thru crystal clear--nopuppy/dog could have beenloved more thanyour little guy was. His life was much, much to short, but he had more love in that short time than many dogs do in along, long lifetime.

I know you will never forget him. I got my very first "own" dog, an English Setter puppy for my 11th britdahy way back in June '56. I anme her Beauty and she was the sunshine in my life. That precious puppy died of distemper in Nov. '56, just 8 months old. That was 54 years ago and I love her still, plus all I have loved in the many many years since.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ferguson was a beautiful baby!!! He looked so happy in all of his pictures. I'm so sorry for your loss..he was far too young. Your video made my cry (and I'm at work).

RIP baby Ferguson.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet video, so sorry he was here only a short time.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, I'm so so sorry, what a sweet little guy. Beautiful tribute.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Very beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh no, his life was to short, so very sorry.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your beautiful tribute brought tears to my eyes. RIP sweet Ferguson.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

The only thing that may give you comfort is that your pup was too close to God and was called home early. The perfect ones often are. Our Brianna travelled to the bridge a few weeks ago, and she is a good big sister. We'll send her a prayer to look out for Ferguson.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in tears...I don't know what I would do if I were you other than cry. Know he is in a better place (and I say that loosely because from the looks of it he was in a wonderful place!) He's got to be having so much fun playing with all the other golden angels in the sky!


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I'm in massive tears. His spirit was so joyful, and he waits for you at the rainbow bridge. While so sad, I am thankful that your sweet pup does not have to suffer anymore. And I am joyful that he had a life, a full life, feeling loved, special, and important. Some of our fur babies are just too good, and too special for this world.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Just wanted to add (I'd have done it in my first post, but I was very emotional and crying). I share this with you, in hope that it helps. I believe in reincarnation, and I think for a very special soul, who has done lots of good, gets to have a chance as a well-loved pet. A charised and beloved pet. Maybe your boy was a fantastic person in a prior life, and this incarnation as a dog was his reward. He got to be loved, and treasured, in his breif life. That was his reward for being an awesome being. And since he had that experience, of being loved and treasured, he was ready to move on to his next experience. I know that's a bit new-agey, but my intent is to give you some comfort. Your boy had an awesome, but short, life. And he's ready to move on, and start again. It only sucks for those who are left behind.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a sweet precious baby, I'm so sorry for your loss. He truly was a special little man.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute. I'm crying like a baby. He really looked like he had a great time with you and you LOVED him with all your being.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We too are sorry for your loss. His life was much too short. But even when the time they spend with us may be 10 or 15 years.... at the moment of loss we still feel that there wasn't enough time.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What love your Ferguson experienced in his short life. A special golden boy... so sad for you to have lost your little one. RIP Ferguson.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to read of your loss. So very difficult to find any words to express my feelings in these posts but the thoughts are sincere. All I can say is, the heartache will fade but your love will be eternal.


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

A moving tribute to a wonderful golden boy. I am so very sorry you have lost him so soon.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my God, I am so sorry for your loss. He was a true angel on this Earth and deserved to live a long, happy life full of love, fun, companionship and doggie silliness. My heart really hurts for you and I wish I could do something to ease your pain. He was blessed to have you, but life owed him so much more.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. Thanks so much for sharing him with us. What a little angel.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Ferguson. He left you way to soon. mt heart breaks for you.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness What a dreadful thing to happen. Poor baby, poor yous! He had a wonderful life with you and that will remain in your heart forever. xxxxxx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> So sorry to read of your loss. So very difficult to find any words to express my feelings in these posts but the thoughts are sincere. All I can say is, the heartache will fade but your love will be eternal.


Very true what Patsy has said


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

What an awful thing... I am so sorry. He left way too soon but all the Momma Golden's at the bridge will take good care of him.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just had to bump this up again. This tribute was so beautiful and touching I haven't stopped thinking about beautiful little Ferguson.  I could see how special he was in his eyes.

Godspeed, Ferguson.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss. There are so many things we dont understand, like why you were given this amazing gift and was taken away so soon. We have to trust there is a reason. Nothing is random. You are such a caring and loving person and you were both so lucky to have had each other.

Blessings
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss. run free sweet pup


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ferguson*

WHAT a beautiful Tribute to your Puppy Ferguson.

You will see him again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you have lost your wonderful little guy and so young too. What an amazing life you gave him, you can see in his pictures, he loved every minute of it.

Ferguson reminded me so much of my little Tom when he was growing up and also that I need to treat every day as special with him. I really feel for you.

Rest In Peace little Ferguson


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I bawled my head off, so sad, very sorry for your loss. He was a very cute puppy. I can see from the video you took him places and included him in your lives and loved him very much. His life was too short but it looked very full and full of love.


----------



## alewynk (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, I just saw your video of Ferguson which was so incredible. What a beautiful wonderful puppy, I can't imagine your grief and sadness at losing him so young. What a nightmare, and to never know why it happened. I have a one year old English Cream Golden named Lacey who is a wild girl, and very frustrating at times, but sweet and beautiful and I can't imagine losing her any time soon. I know time is the only thing that can make it feel any better, so I hope our pain will lessen with time. I have lost 3 Goldens, 2 mature adults, one an 11 month old puppy, who fell over a waterfall (we did not witness it, thank goodness). At the time I had a 2 year old, so wasn't as focused on him as I was with my first one before I had kids. Good luck, and I hope one day you'll have another wonderful Golden.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Ferguson. What a beautiful, beautiful boy he was. I needed two tissues to get through this wonderful tribute to him. There was a lot of love there in his short time here on earth. Sending you and your husband/boyfriend much strength.


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

Today is 3 months from when my baby boy passed away. It is still hard as ever to think he is gone. Thank you to everyone for their kind words.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute. I must say, your puppy seems to have experience a lot of life and a lot of love during his short time on Earth. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ferguson*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ferguson. It is clear that he had the best mom in the world! What a beautiful tribute!!


----------



## archiejay (Mar 9, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about this. Any time we lose a part of our families it hurts.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry - It's a heartbreaking pain, like no other. Take care of your heart.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What a wonderful tribute. I'm just a mess from watching it. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

i just found this post...and still have tears falling..what a beautiful boy, a beautiful family, and a beautiful life he had...i'm glad you were able to get answers.


----------



## Bella's Mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ferguson was beautiful. I am SO sorry this happened. I lost my heart dog Haley last August at only 7 years old and I thought I was going to die myself from the unrelenting sadness. We got Bella (English Cream) in November and she is now 7 months old. I cannot comprehend the sorrow of losing a puppy. I watched your video tribute to him and it is so apparent how much he was loved. I am glad he had you as it is clear he had a lifetime of love in his few shorts months. Take care and thank you for sharing the beautiful tribute to your amazing puppy Ferguson. I am sure my Haley will watch over him at Rainbow Bridge. My little white Bella sends nose kisses to you.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I just found this post too and I now have tears streaming down my face - oh my gosh that song always gets me. I'm so sorry for your loss, Ferguson was very loved ...


----------



## goldenbuddy (Feb 25, 2010)

What a great memorial...that shot in the shopping cart is priceless, and the picture of him walking on the dock towards sunset is a fitting memorial for any dog!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your video is such a beautiful tribute memorial to your beloved boy. He had a life full of love. I am so very sorry. Your video broke my heart as well as seeing all the other golden memorials on You Tube. So very sad.


----------

